# Flat Tires



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

If a tire on the tt gets a blow out, on an average, how high do you have to get the good tire up on blocks of wood

before the flat tire can be changed?

I realize it would depend on tire size.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Not sure, probally depends on the camper. Some may have more suspension "droop" and would require more height on the good tire to get the flat one up high enough. I have 3 bags of the Lynx blocks so I would just keep building a ramp higher till the flat one was off the ground enough to chage it. If I made a guess I would say 6 inches.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, lets see, on the side of the highway with vehicles zipping by, I'd say just high enough to get the tire off. Am I close?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Actually, I used the bottle jack that was provided by GM for my Suburban. I thought about simply running the tire up the back side of a wheel chock to get it up high enough, but then I looked at my situation. With the trucks blowing by, I felt safer setting the parking brake, placing wheel chocks on the opposite side of the trailer, putting the tongue jack down (simply to keep the front of the camper from pushing down while I was attempting to raise the back), put the jack on the frame rail just behind the flat tire and raising it, just high enough to the tire off and the spare tire in place. Was it the best scenario for changing a flat tire, absolutely not. But with no off ramp in sight and my family sitting in the truck, it was the quickest way to get us safely to the next exit ramp.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Piecemakers said:


> If a tire on the tt gets a blow out, on an average, how high do you have to get the good tire up on blocks of wood before the flat tire can be changed?


You mean like this?










It took us 6 layers of Lynx blocks; not sure how high each one is. One thing to keep in mind: The height needed to remove the flat tire is significantly less than the height needed to install the fully inflated spare.

We also had a flat at home. I used the bottle jack under the frame. It was *much* easier, but it also required a jack stand that I don't normally carry with me on the road.

Ed


----------

